# Rocket premium plus flashing green light



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi

I have a Premium Plus model Rocket that has an issue with the power light flashing. I understand this is due to not having enough water in the tank but this is not the case. I have also read about the water being too filtered? I use a Rocket filter bag in my tank and also use a brita filter from the tap. I live in a fairly soft water area. Could this be an issue or possibly an airlock? Any advice please?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the tank has a Hall sensor (float in tank) check that it has not settled / stuck at the bottom. Also make sure the tank is correctly positioned.

Try emptying the tank and refilling with fresh water.


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Will try that thank you


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Have tried that and still the same. I have also noticed that my pump pressure gauge does not move either


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rolo said:


> Have tried that and still the same. I have also noticed that my pump pressure gauge does not move either


I think the sensor on the Rocket is one of those that detect conductivity rather than a float with a magnet. I have no idea what's wrong though.

When you say the pressure needle doesn't move: if it's a vibration pump, then it won't move unless you have it on with a back flush disk or coffee on the PF, as it needs to build up resistance. If it's a rotary pump then yes t should move regardless. And saying that, are you saying that the pump is turning on even though the light is flashing?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Generally this indicates lack of water

Conductivity is the key

Does it still happen when you use Volvic?


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Generally this indicates lack of water
> 
> Conductivity is the key
> 
> Does it still happen when you use Volvic?


I haven't tried Volvic but it has been working ok until the last few weeks and now it has got worse. It warms up ok, boiler pressure is fine but as soon as I try to brew the light starts flashing and that's it.


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

You should be able to see the sensor electrode in the small 'cup' into which the water reservoir engages (See attached image included to show the bits I'm talking about).









There may be limescale build-up on that sensor pin that protrudes into the 'cup' (part 10), that is affecting the conductivity sensing abilities. You could try removing the tank, draining that tiny cup and seeing what happens. With no water in the cup the lamp should definitely flash, then maybe try scraping any deposits that have been deposited on it and seeing if the lamp stops flashing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Simply short out the sensor pin wiring and see if this solves the problem, if it does, clean the probes.


----------

